# Update from endometriosislass.



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya all

Thanks for the lovely welcome back from u girls!  
Like i promised i wud post an update on me,Omg were do i start lol.

Well firstly on the 7th of december,We had a scare wudnt wish that on anybody,We were out shoppin wen i went to loo and noticed i was bleeding,My heart sank and to say the least i was gutted and thought it was all over,So straight to A-E we went were i was monitered,but apart from the bleed i had there was no signs of anything wrong,I was given a scan on the monday morning and there was little tinker bouncing away happily little tinker was just playing tricks with me.What a relief!!  

Had my 20 week scan on 22nd january which everything cudnt have been better,It was amazing to see the size difference in her from our last scan at 14weeks.With me having a DODGY womb lol to go with my dodgy body she seems to like being in the double breech position and theres more room for her sitting on her bum,They have been keeping an eye on me the last month as they thought i was likely to go into premture labour with my womb,Thankfully first scan 2weeks ago showed that my cervix doesnt show any signs at all of shortening. I Had another scan yesturday and doctor soo pleased how well its going and atm are ruling out any kind of prem labour   and says i now dont need a cervical stitch and still nothing worrying him   So he wants to see me one more time in another 2 weeks for last measurment of cervix then we just letting things go from there.Wen he scanned me yesturday the size differnece again was amazing from just 2weeks ago.She still in the double breech postion but as long as it keeps her comfy.
My next scan is in march for my 28week growth scan which iam sure will fly by,Havent a clue were time has gone to,and this bump gets bigger and bigger by the day   Will try and upload pics onto comp A.S.A.P for u all to see! Got my midwife appt on 19th of this month for my 25week check so lookin forward to that.
She is deffinatly a little disco diva in there always rolling around and kicking mammy,bless.I started to feel her move for the first time around 19weeks and can now actually feel her kickin if we put hands on stomach.
Absultely amazin experience but never thought how much of a worrying time u go through either its crazy and it gets worse by the day.

Half of you are probely snoring away on ur comp desks head on keyboard lol so think i will give u all a little rest UNTILLLLLL...............I think of what else has been happening as my mind went.........................BLANK!   So as u can see by my tickler time going nowhere and i will soon be counting down the days.So yep everything going great and strong we both doing well,she having a little wrigle in there now as i type think she wants me to say hello to u all from her lmao 
Before i go would like to wish each and everyone of u all the best whateva u are going or been through all ur dreams will come true!!!!! Still trying to catch up with u all u have all been busy bodies.

Later aligatorssssss!!
Love kelly
x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi kelly once again lovely to have u back - i know a few people wondered where u had gone and were worried!

Lovely to hear apart from some scares that u are both doing well - thats fantastic to hear.

Take care

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Kelly

Lovely to catch up with ur news

sorry to read about ur scare

glad everything is looking blooming fantastic now tho

lots of luck for ur next m/w and cons appts honey

fantastic news

love to u and 

Emxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Its lovely to have you back     

We have missed you   

Looby xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Kelz

Fab to see you around again   sorry to hear about your scare,so relieved that all is ok with your grgeous girlie bump.

Its so nice to hear that you are enjoying your pregnancy and all the little movements,great aint they??!!

Will keep an eye out for you hun,take care

Kelly x


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

YAY! your back, ive really missed you hun 
sorry to hear about your scare. i cant believe how fast your pg has flown by.

looking forward to chattin to ya when ive got more time,

loadsa love, maz xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Kelly its brill to have you back!! Have missed you and your happy bouncy posts!

Glad your bubba is doing so well, sorry to hear about the scare but relieved its all ok now. I cannot believe how quick it has gone!! 

Enjoy the movements! Has she had hiccups yet!!!

Looking forward to chatting again soon babes. 
xxxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hiya Kelly, welcome back hun! Have been asking about ya   Glad all is well with bubs now hun. Take care, chat soon x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hey Kelly, Glad to see your back online now, Sorry I haven't text you recently, Will PM you later Hun 

Nicky x x x


----------

